# Worst emotion?



## coconut sharks (Apr 26, 2015)

I can't choose between regret, rejection and humiliation. I voted for regret.


----------



## StrangeHours (Nov 3, 2016)

(a certain kind of) ...Love, actually. It also has the distinction of simultaneously being the best.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

It was hard for me to choose, but eventually I went with hopelessness. It's an empty feeling that simultaneously eats you whole and leaves you lost, so it can also bring on fear, grief, powerlessness, humiliation, etc.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

It's hard to say, but Humiliation would be the worst if you ask me (though I'd say Guilt is a close second). 

The reason I didn't say Hopelessness is because it is a feeling that often goes along with humiliation, though I'd say it's less intense (not to say that it isn't awful).

People might say that it's hard to embarrass them, but that's not quite the same as humiliation. True humiliation makes you feel embarrassed, angry, regretful, guilty, rejected, lonely, powerless, and hopeless, so that's why I'd say it's the worst.

Humiliation has been found to be even more intense of an emotion than rage or fear, because it is so complex and it involves multiple emotions. Plus, it is [usually] about something that has already happened and there's nothing that will truly make one feel better after experiencing it (though time may help).

Monica Lewinsky did a TED Talk about this, and I'd recommend checking it out.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

I chose humiliation (shame), but powerlessness is right there with it. To me they kind of go hand in hand. When I feel humiliated I feel powerless to do anything about it. I don't like to control other people, but I definitely like to be in firm control of what happens to or affects me.


----------



## Theories (Mar 24, 2016)

Regret is in regards to something past, something that you cannot change at the present and could be due to any of the numerous other emotions you described, so my vote is for regret.

The other emotions happen at the present and with maturity and better control of one's emotions one can adjust the affects of a current experience.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Guilt. Rage can be fun and powerful, in my opinion, it didn't deserve to be in this list. Also, Rage's product is guilt, so I dunno why rage is here.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

Guilt. I think it inspires many other bad emotions.



The red spirit said:


> Guilt. Rage can be fun and powerful, in my opinion, it didn't deserve to be in this list. Also, Rage's product is guilt, so I dunno why rage is here.


Rage is a separate emotion. And it's not a good one, it can make you do terrible things; let's not confuse power with good.
It can also be caused by guilt. You'll often find that people blame others using rage, simply because it is emotionally easier to direct the source of the problem to the external rather than than the internal (ie. rather use rage than face guilt)


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

TheJ said:


> Guilt. I think it inspires many other bad emotions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If rage is separate emotion, then why it cannot be felt without other emotions? It's not so separate.


----------



## Faery (May 18, 2011)

Lovesick.


----------



## Engelsstaub (Apr 8, 2016)

Other: resentment

This shit is powerful and can make people do terrible things.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Apathy... Sometimes I get long spurts of it lasting from weeks to months where I am extremely non-productive and disconnected from everything. It's almost as if I "disappear" for a long time.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> If rage is separate emotion, then why it cannot be felt without other emotions? It's not so separate.


I think you'll find that a lot of emotions come escorted by others. They are still seperate for we can say they are different emotions. And I think rage's most major companion would be frustration, not guilt.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

TheJ said:


> I think you'll find that a lot of emotions come escorted by others. They are still seperate for we can say they are different emotions. And I think rage's most major companion would be frustration, not guilt.


I said, that guilt is product of rage or, in other words, what you feel after it. So, now you say, that more emotions can't come alone, that means, that your description of diffrent emotion was wrong and not correct. I won't lie, I mistook with not diferentiating rage as seperate emotion, but your explanation isn't good eitheir.


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> I said, that guilt is product of rage or, in other words, what you feel after it. So, now you say, that more emotions can't come alone, that means, that your description of diffrent emotion was wrong and not correct. I won't lie, I mistook with not diferentiating rage as seperate emotion, but your explanation isn't good eitheir.


I don't follow. I only claimed that most emotions come together, but they are still different ie seperate emotions. Just like you in a group is still you and each individual separately inside the group.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

TheJ said:


> I don't follow. I only claimed that most emotions come together, but they are still different ie seperate emotions. Just like you in a group is still you and each individual separately inside the group.


What group? Did I miss something? If you are talking about imaginary groups, then I'm not very group friendly person, because I don't like downsides of them and their slowness. 

With emotions it's different, they cannot be so easely distinguished like people of groups.


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

I don't really view emotions as good or bad. To me, there is no such thing as "worst" emotion. It's only human's nature to feel emotions, and people are always free to feel what they feel, although acting on that emotion would be a different story. 

I think the only emotion that I ever felt wrong is rage, as rage is a dangerous emotion and it can often cause harm to someone else.
If you think about it, most murder cases happened in this world because the murderer couldn't control their rage. 

I hate this emotion, because this emotion is the root of most of the evil that is going on around the world. 

I also feel that manipulation is wrong, because assuming that this is someone you care about, you aren't supposed to manipulate the people you care about. To have a genuine relationship with the people around you requires you to be honest at all times, and when you're manipulating someone, the relationship wouldn't be genuine anymore as it lacks the honesty component inside it.

As for the rest of the emotions that were being listed up there, it's called being a human. :biggrin:


----------



## TheJ (Aug 3, 2015)

The red spirit said:


> What group? Did I miss something? If you are talking about imaginary groups, then I'm not very group friendly person, because I don't like downsides of them and their slowness.
> 
> With emotions it's different, they cannot be so easely distinguished like people of groups.


Why not? if you can give each one a different definition as they have different functions and ways they manifest themselves, then they are easily distinguished.


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

TheJ said:


> Why not? if you can give each one a different definition as they have different functions and ways they manifest themselves, then they are easily distinguished.


because groups have different individuals and often very differents one, that almost don't have anything in common. Emotions are different from groups, because they aren't very different from each other.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

fartface said:


> Guilt, ugh, makes me sick


Omg I had the biggest crush on that guy as a girl. I'm not sure who was hotter to me; him or human version of Casper from the 1995 film. XD

Back on topic, ahem, I chose powerlessness, though guilt/shame would be a very close second. There are few things as uncomfortable to me as knowing there's literally nothing else I can do.


----------

